# bachi

## cloc3

bugs.

 :Smile: 

adesso, attendiamo un vestitino nuovo anche per il forum.

non tanto per la grafica, ma per certe funzionalità, coma la ricerca.

----------

## canduc17

Bene, ce n'era decisamente bisogno.

----------

## fbcyborg

Sinceramente non mi piace molto questa veste grafica. Già ho avuto a che fare con questa interfaccia sul sito di Eclipse e non mi sembrava tanto meglio di quella oramai vecchia di Gentoo.

Vabbè, pazienza! Ci farò l'abitudine!  :Smile: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

a me piace, in fondo anche l'occhio vuole la sua parte ed aiuta a sfatare il mito che Gentoo sta morendo  :Wink: 

Non tutti hanno la pazienza di guardare sotto il cofano...

Complimenti a chi s'è sbattuto!

----------

## matthew_s

Davvero carino   :Very Happy: 

Se ti fa piacere avere una piccola opinione , io avrei accentrato anche il contenuto    :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ago

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> aiuta a sfatare il mito che Gentoo sta morendo 

 

Per quello è sufficiente cliccare, qualsiasi sia l'interfaccia, e vedere se ci sono bug postati con relative risposte o meno  :Razz: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *ago wrote:*   

> Per quello è sufficiente cliccare, qualsiasi sia l'interfaccia, e vedere se ci sono bug postati con relative risposte o meno 

 

Eh ma io mi riferivo al giornalista medio di distrowatch  :Wink: 

----------

